# Creating a Droid 2 Unbricking Method



## vinylfreak89

I have a friend that got bricked doing the 4.5.621 update (completely stock, unrooted). I would like to create the same unbricking method that was there for the d2g before the official sbf was released.

I believe I know how to do this but I need some help from the community. I need dumps (dd of the block device) of a stock unmodified system, boot, and recovery from a d2 that received the 4.5.621 update. If you don't know how to do this, reply in the thread and I can help you. I would post step by step directions but I don't know which block device each of the partitions is on. I do know how to find out though. No need to clutter the thread with useless information if you already know how to do this.

If someone can get me these files, once I test on my friends d2 I will post my modified sbf and instructions so other people with this problem can unbrick their d2s.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nomad5133

I will praise you if you can succeed in doing this!!









My phones bricked and had to buy a droid 4, but I'd like to have my D2 as a good backup lol


----------



## vinylfreak89

well... on the phone that had the failed update, I was able to still get in to recovery so I just flashed the update again and phone is fine. However, 621 can't be rooted, so I have no way of pulling the needed files. I will have the Droid 2 for a few more hours if someone comes up with a method for me to pull boot, system, recovery without being rooted or a new temp root for 621.


----------



## nomad5133

Might wanna talk to x13thangelX I think he got a system dump from someone!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23454-d2-621-system-dump/


----------



## robertdismonet

I hope you find a way to create this fix! And I'm sure everyone else that is stuck with a recently bricked Droid 2 will appreciate this! I'd try and donate to you if you do find one!


----------



## vinylfreak89

[sub]well I will have my D2 for a day and do have a way to do this. The question is if I have time. Have a very busy day job. Will do my best though folks[/sub]


----------



## ljbaumer

I have an old DROID 2, I updated to the HTC Rezound but if you need a testing device PM me and I will see what I can do to help out, I can't send it to you but if you tell me what to do I can do it for you, I am good with ADB, Logcat, and other testing items.

Good Luck,
Ljbaumer


----------



## tejas5

Do I have a phone with the software configuration that would be of any use to you finding a way to allow us to root once again our Droid 2 phones with the latest Verizon updates? If so, tell me what I need to do to provide you with what you need. Obviously, with CWM installed I've done some manipulating at times with getting root, both using my PC and at one time just the phone itself without the PC, but I think the last time was with my PC and Pete's Motorola Root Tools, whereas before when I flashed back I used RSDLite. If I can help just step me through it, but I really don't want to brick this phone as my other one is an old Windows Mobile that I have not used for over a year and a half.

System Version:
4.5.621.A955.Verizon.en.US

Model:
DROID2

Android Version:
2.3.4

Baseband Version:
BP_C-01.09.15P

Kernal Version:
2.6.32.9-gb9e12dd
[email protected] #1

Build:
4.5.1_57_DR4-51

Current Recovery:
ClockworkMod 5.0.2.0

Status:
Previously rooted but has been broken since OTA update

Custom Logo installed still working
Custom Boot Animation installed still working

After shutdown it always boots to the custom logo followed by stopping at the ClockworkMod Recovery v5.0.2.0 screen
which offers
- reboot system now
- apply update from sdcard
- wipe data/factory reset
- wipe cache partition
- install zip from sdcard
- backup and restore
- mounts and storage
- advanced
- power off

I then normally just press the camera button on the side with it on "- reboot system now" and it boots up just fine showing the custom logo and custom boot animation but without any problems.

I have on several occasions selected "- wipe cache partition" when I thought the phone was sluggish, but I've been reluctant to try anything else for fear of bricking the phone.

When I run rootcheck it shows that I have BusyBox installed but no useable superuser and no root, as root is not properly configured or was not granted. The BusyBox is version 1.19.0git

Thank you for trying to help us out with this even though our phones are starting to become dated!

tejas5


----------



## vinylfreak89

you should be able to just push a Superuser install zip if you have clockwork. I DO have a root method, but it is destructive (wipes data). The root method was discovered at XDA. I will give credit when I post. Major progress over the last few days. Luckily I still have my Droid 2. I hope to have something posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Data shouldn't be a huge deal. Most people who were rooted before probably have Titanium, so they can always restore apps that way. I'm sure everyone will deal with the necessary headaches to get root back. No doubt the work you guys have put in will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## perpetualduplicity

MissionImprobable said:


> Data shouldn't be a huge deal. Most people who were rooted before probably have Titanium, so they can always restore apps that way. I'm sure everyone will deal with the necessary headaches to get root back. No doubt the work you guys have put in will be greatly appreciated.


Ditto. Data wipe is not a big deal at all. But we will be patient.


----------



## EXL

Any news, friends?


----------



## Jajarem64

He's still working on it. I had a conversation with him, in regards to the development. Sounds like everything is going pretty good. High hopes for the release soon, there is definitely a method but it's easier said than done. His release will make the exploitation of the process much easier and user friendly to prevent any problematic experiences. Also, given the fact that his schedule is pretty tied up like he stated in previous posts, everyone will just have to wait patiently.


----------



## nomad5133

Okay sweet, patience is a virtue


----------



## eram

So glad this is still alive - thanks to everyone working on it!


----------



## robertdismonet

will the 2.3.4 sbf file from the link i post below.. 
unbrick the phone? it was released today on this site.. http://sbf.droid-developers.org/
Date Phone File 10/05/2012 Droid 2 1FF-p3_droid2we_cdma_droid2we-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_D2GA-59-120117-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.gz


----------



## robertdismonet

or is it for the d2g? >.< sorry for posting in wrong forum, or going off topic? , just trying to find something to get the droid 2 unbricked!


----------



## mrlolli

Hey, dont apologize...its good to have as many eyes looking around as possible . The first person to post a working method will be a hero


----------



## Dark Cricket

I do not know why I can not create a post here, so I leave the link in the forum if I can post it.

http://www.droidknows.com/showthread.php/649-SBF-Firmware-CDMA-DROID-2WE-A956-Verizon-USA-Gingebread-2-3-4-version-4-5-629?p=970#post970


----------



## themib

robertdismonet said:


> or is it for the d2g? >.< sorry for posting in wrong forum, or going off topic? , just trying to find something to get the droid 2 unbricked!


 droid2we is Droid 2 Global


> I do not know why I can not create a post here, so I leave the link in the forum if I can post it.


you just created a post, maybe you meant create thread?


----------



## Dark Cricket

themib said:


> droid2we is Droid 2 Global
> 
> you just created a post, maybe you meant create thread?


yes, that is, try creating a new thread in the dev section, but will not let me, so I leave it in the general section ...


----------



## sergij

Help! After a rollback to the stock firmware 2.2 through 2.3.4 RDS Lite, Motorola Droid 2 has stopped working, but you can bootloader on, it gives error:

Bootloader
D2.37
Err:A5,70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable


----------



## nomad5133

sergij said:


> Help! After a rollback to the stock firmware 2.2 through 2.3.4 RDS Lite, Motorola Droid 2 has stopped working, but you can bootloader on, it gives error:
> 
> Bootloader
> D2.37
> Err:A5,70,70,00,1F
> 
> MEM_MAP Blank
> Service Req'd
> Battery OK
> OK to Program
> Connect USB
> Data Cable


Bad news man, that means you bricked your phone.


----------



## sergij

You can solve the problem as something


----------



## MissionImprobable

For now, there's no fix. You'll have to wait until the method being worked on here pans out or a new SBF comes out.


----------



## nomad5133

We're all patiently waiting








I gotssss my D4 as my daily now, the D2 is my backup but I'd like to get it unbricked and running again, install some nice yummy ICS on it. 
Just so I can drool and become more impatient for D4 Official ICS release sometime this year lol


----------



## vinylfreak89

hey I'm sorry for no updates. Work has kept me extremely busy. I don't know when I will be able to get back to this, but I haven't forgot about you guys. The biggest issue I am running in to is with sbf_flash. I am porting it to Windows for those who are uncomfortable with Linux. Also, I no longer have the D2 in hand, so I will need someone to test once my sbf_flash binary once I am able to get back to working on it.


----------



## joeblow789

vinylfreak89 said:


> hey I'm sorry for no updates. Work has kept me extremely busy. I don't know when I will be able to get back to this, but I haven't forgot about you guys. The biggest issue I am running in to is with sbf_flash. I am porting it to Windows for those who are uncomfortable with Linux. Also, I no longer have the D2 in hand, so I will need someone to test once my sbf_flash binary once I am able to get back to working on it.


Would something like this Linux live boot cd save you some trouble instead of porting to Windows?
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-hacks/161849-tool-ezsbf.html


----------



## cruxanyra

I'm actually running linux mint on the daily  i like a lot of things better, especially deving and working with my phone. adb and sbf_flash installed very easily too. sbfing my phone takes a fraction of the time and effort.

Would you be able to post the work you have done for sbf_flash so i can fix my phone? i'm sure a lot of people on linux or a Live CD would really appreciate it.

i don't know much about porting to Windows but i'm happy to learn to help the community!

EDIT:

I found this list of options for running linux ontop of Windows. Doesn't look like Windows 7 was taken into consideration tho:

http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Run_Linux_Applications_in_Windows


----------



## mrlolli

joeblow789 said:


> Would something like this Linux live boot cd save you some trouble instead of porting to Windows?
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-hacks/161849-tool-ezsbf.html


I have ubuntu, windows 7, and a bricked d2. Let me know if i can be of any assistance! You are awesome!

EDIT: oops this was meant for vinylfreak...but you are awesome too joeblow


----------



## EXL

2.3.4 sbf can help you? http://sbf.droid-dev...droid2/list.php
The phone can be restored, but the need to develop a way to get root...


----------



## nomad5133

^^ Nice find, the SBF file works if you want to unbrick it, but I don't think you can root if you do it this way so anyone who wants to just unbrick your phone and wait for a way to root, the 2.3.4 SBF File from EXL above will work


----------



## mrlolli

EXL said:


> 2.3.4 sbf can help you? http://sbf.droid-dev...droid2/list.php
> The phone can be restored, but the need to develop a way to get root...


this worked! my droid 2 is back to life! however, like you said, it isnt rooting. i did a backup with ota rootkeeper, but when i restore, it doesnt seem to restore root. but hey...my phone is back up and running, life is good. thanks for the link exl!


----------



## silver6054

mrlolli said:


> this worked! my droid 2 is back to life! however, like you said, it isnt rooting. i did a backup with ota rootkeeper, but when i restore, it doesnt seem to restore root. but hey...my phone is back up and running, life is good. thanks for the link exl!


The SBF will wipe out the rootkeeper backup, which is why you can't restore root. But, as you say, this is a very good thing for all those bricked D2 users!


----------



## Guitar.ad

Is there anyway to contact the people who repacked the d2g sbf with root and do the same for our .621 update? Alternatively we could try one of the dx root methods since traditionally d2 and dx have been very similar, even running the same roms. I don't know how much of that extends to the kernel or I'd go ahead and try it myself.


----------



## themib

Guitar.ad said:


> Is there anyway to contact the people who repacked the d2g sbf with root and do the same for our .621 update? Alternatively we could try one of the dx root methods since traditionally d2 and dx have been very similar, even running the same roms. I don't know how much of that extends to the kernel or I'd go ahead and try it myself.


 member "my wife has milk" created it for D2G with


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SBF repacking tool comes from here,many thank to Skrilax_CZ [/background]http://modmymobile.c...-22-2011-a.html


----------



## Guitar.ad

themib said:


> member "my wife has milk" created it for D2G with


Thanks,

I looked over this stuff and tried to create a new .621 sbf with the same pieces as he has in his repacked .629 sbf however when I flash the 2.3.3 sbf followed by the new .621 sbf I am still getting Err:A5,70,39,00,37 however it does seem to get rid of the mem_map error.

I don't know what else to do without hearing from "my wife has milk" on what exactly he did and why his works for the d2g


----------



## vinylfreak89

At this point the unbuckling method is unnecessary. However, I would like to help everyone toward root. I am no longer going to continue work at this time on sbf_flash for windows. Since I no longer have a d2 in hand I need some help from the community. I need someone with a D2 who is willing to let me remote into their computer, can run some variant of Linux, and is willing to wipe data on their phone. Not to put pressure on anyone but I messed this tonight or else it will have to wait until next weekend. Please PM me or just post in the thread.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

what's wrong with rsdlite for windows?


----------



## vinylfreak89

If you know how to make RSDLite flash single code groups it can be used


----------



## Guitar.ad

I could repackage a single code group into an sbf if its an edited version of one of the code groups normally in an sbf (ie cg31, cg25 etc) otherwise you can't sign anything


----------



## PhantomGamers

vinylfreak89 said:


> If you know how to make RSDLite flash single code groups it can be used


there's a way to fix this using sbf_flash in linux then?
why even port it to windows? anyone can just run linux in a virtual box.


----------



## vinylfreak89

I am working on that. No, creating an SBF is most likely not possible as the code group required is not normally a part of SBFs. Also the D2 checks the signature of the system code group on flash but not on boot so modifying system likely won't work

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

i just don't see why motorola felt the need to screw us over like this in the first place.
hope we can figure out how to fix this, but this just gives me more reason to switch over to the s3.


----------



## Guitar.ad

Okay, I think I figured out why the D2G method will not work for us and likely didn't work for the DX. In the new .621 sbf the system partition (CG39) signature version has changed while in theirs, it didn't between .608 and .629. As I understand it the system is where the changes to stop root were made making pursuing that method a waste of time.

Another possibility is to create a modified CG39 as the defy guys have done with some of their sbf files

Defy sbfs - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=966537
Patched method - - root can do by patch CG39.smg + Nandroid Link and Link 

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Unfortunately i'm pretty linux illiterate so I don't understand really what they are doing to patch the files.[/background]


----------



## slogar25

I have been following this thread for a couple of days now, any progress? And somewhat unclear is there a root method for 4.5.621 update on droid 2?


----------



## themib

Guitar.ad said:


> Okay, I think I figured out why the D2G method will not work for us and likely didn't work for the DX. In the new .621 sbf the system partition (CG39) signature version has changed while in theirs, it didn't between .608 and .629. As I understand it the system is where the changes to stop root were made making pursuing that method a waste of time.
> 
> Another possibility is to create a modified CG39 as the defy guys have done with some of their sbf files
> 
> Defy sbfs - http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=966537
> Patched method - - root can do by patch CG39.smg + Nandroid Link and Link
> 
> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Unfortunately i'm pretty linux illiterate so I don't understand really what they are doing to patch the files.[/background]


have you read this, need files from someone that kept root with voodoo
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1606353if someone has rooted[background=rgb(255, 255, 204)] [/background].621


> rooted gingerbread userdata partition image (aka CG37) with a modified local.prop file and USB debugging enabled.
> The value that you need to modify is ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb from 0 to 1.


----------



## slogar25

Thanks. so thats what vinylfreak meant by having a root method. that is pretty involved i cant even get a root prompt at a terminal


----------



## Guitar.ad

slogar25 said:


> Thanks. so thats what vinylfreak meant by having a root method. that is pretty involved i cant even get a root prompt at a terminal


Yes, vinylfreak tried this method but we get the same error that the dx guys get when they attempted this root method. Basically you can't delete the old userdata file to replace it with the new CG37.


----------



## slogar25

ok wow to go through all the work to still not get root...wow


----------



## vinylfreak89

Don't lose hope yet. I still have some other things I can try. However, I can't get to it until the weekend. One thing that may help is if someone with either rooted 620 or 621 can format /data and then send me a clean copy of the userdata (/data) partition (ie before setup, activation, etc). Right now the dump we are working with is not from a D2 which I suspect may be one of the problems, as the offesets where CG37 is stored may be different as may the formatting etc.


----------



## slogar25

Haven't lost hope. It also sounds like you are close. I wish I could be more help

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slogar25

Is anyone close to rooting this beast of an update. I find it amazing

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nomad5133

I really hope someone is close to rooting it! My D2 is just sitting on my desk all stock and what not, with my D4 looking at it saying "Luke, I am you're father"

It should be the other way around..right? Lol, serious note though any news on this?


----------



## slogar25

I realize that some of us are probably a pain in the you know what(mainly me) but if i have a recovery image on my sd card from before the update to .621, would I be able to push that recovery through? If so how would I go about doing that?


----------



## xm0067

Has there been any progress on this recently? I had been running ApeX from the gingerbread leak (Very happily i might add







) but i sbfed, took both updates (stupid me for not checking the internet) and now im completely screwed. I really dont have the money for another cell phone. Im currently trying the 2.3.4 sbf which I'm assuming is froyo. Is there any hope, as of now, for a true fix?


----------



## themib

2.3.4 is not froyo, it's gingerbread, it will unbrick your phone, but no root for you


----------



## nomad5133

xm0067 said:


> Has there been any progress on this recently? I had been running ApeX from the gingerbread leak (Very happily i might add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but i sbfed, took both updates (stupid me for not checking the internet) and now im completely screwed. I really dont have the money for another cell phone. Im currently trying the 2.3.4 sbf which I'm assuming is froyo. Is there any hope, as of now, for a true fix?


Make sure you use the right 2.3.4 (Droid 2 version, not R2D2 or D2G)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25903-firmware-cdma-droid-2-a955-verizon-usa-gingebread-234/

But yeah it unbricks, just no root afterwards until someone finds a way


----------



## xm0067

Okay, well thanks to this thread its up and running again! Hurrah!

So does anyone know of progress for root? I'm assuming that there is some sort of slow progress.


----------



## cruxanyra

afaik, there is still work on this. I believe OP needs the hardware to get it working. Hopefully he is going to be able to ssh into my LinuxMint setup and root my D2.
Any new information or headway I see will be posted as it happens. Hopefully this week or weekend we'll see some action.


----------



## slogar25

That's awsome! Hope to see something

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## possnfiffer

those sneaky buggers ! i can't believe i lost my root ... crap


----------



## ShinobiNoMono

Can i use thise sbf on my milestone 2 a953?


----------



## joeblow789

ShinobiNoMono said:


> Can i use thise sbf on my milestone 2 a953?


No, your Milestone2 is GSM, the D2 is CDMA (different cellular network technologies). Technically, it may be possible, not sure what sort of hardware checks might be in a SBF file, but even if you got it to take:
1) This SBF is NOT rootable
2) Best case, you have a phone that won't work
3) Worst case, you end up with a brick.


----------



## PhantomGamers

I tried flashing a Milestone 2 SBF on my D2 and it didn't take.
I heard the Droid X guys had luck with flashing Milestone X SBFs.


----------



## slogar25

All I know is I hope someone is still working on root and not throwing in the towel on the droid 2 because of age. I think it would be a shame.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joeblow789

PhantomGamers said:


> I tried flashing a Milestone 2 SBF on my D2 and it didn't take...


So, OT but I gotta know, did you do that on purpose?


----------



## PhantomGamers

joeblow789 said:


> I heard the Droid X guys had luck with flashing Milestone X SBFs.


----------



## TeutonJon78

PhantomGamers said:


> Yeah...


WIth the Droid X though, you have to use the Linux iso method to SBF the Milestone software, otherwise it overwrites the radio and won't work since it's writing a GSM radio (not sure if will boot or not since haven't done it). So the path is Windows SBF/OTA -> LInux SBF Milestone -> root -> recovery flash to desired ROM.

So, maybe you guys just need a Linux iso of the milestone 2 SBF.for this to work the same.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Linix iso? What?
I flashed it with linux sbf_flash.


----------



## themib

PhantomGamers said:


> Linix iso? What?
> I flashed it with linux sbf_flash.


 just a method to run Linux software on a pc, linux sbf_flash should have got the same result

has any one tried to flash the latest Droid pro, which did not block older SBFs, might be worth trying
or some kind of repacked droid pro SBF


----------



## TeutonJon78

PhantomGamers said:


> Linix iso? What?
> I flashed it with linux sbf_flash.


If you did from within Linux, then it would be fine. It seems only RSD flashes the radio portion during SBF.


----------



## PhantomGamers

I can't use RSD Lite on my PC because I get errors with the RAM download, so I just use sbf_flash from inside VMWare.
Oddly enough RSD Lite works fine on my Mom's PC though.


----------



## joeblow789

PhantomGamers said:


> Yeah...


Ha! I guess what I really meant was were you looking to dump some files for dev purposes, or just really bored with time to kill.


----------



## PhantomGamers

i wasn't looking to when i did that, no.
more the latter than anything.

but if anyone has any ideas they want me to try i'm all for it.
just not right now, i'm going to need the phone tomorrow and Wednesday but after that I'm clear until I get the s3


----------



## Deucethehero

I hope this thread isn't dead, I'm still really hating this stock Moto GB. I missed the giant red letters of warning until it was too late


----------



## nomad5133

any news on this? my droid2 is not a happy camper


----------



## slogar25

Yes any news? Anything any of us patiently waiting can do to help?


----------



## Deucethehero

Not sure if this might help, but I know the Droid X guys used linux and the milestone .sbf to keep the radio. Well, I found a site with some Milestone 2 .sbf files on it. Like I said, not sure if it will even help, but it might?

http://sbf.droid-developers.org/umts_milestone2/list.php


----------



## lovelacer

/bump
do we know if this is still being actively pursued/developed?


----------



## livErD69

I have a D2 stuck on .621, would definately be willing to test with it.


----------



## supercutetom

I may or may not have hosed my D2 via gravity and a high place. The one I got as a replacement is on .622. So its safe to assume this phone shall never receive root penetration, correct?


----------



## joeblow789

Isn't 622 for the R2-D2? My guess is if a solution is found for 621, it shouldn't be hard to do it for 622 as well, but I'm no expert.


----------



## supercutetom

Why, yes I do have the R2D2. Before I was just able to flash a droid 2 SBF to get what I needed. I'm a little worried now. I sure hope a fix is found. I've still got 8 more months with this phone and all the bloatware and moto-blur has already beyond pissed me off. My phone with an extended battery gets about 9 to 10 hours. Versus the 48 I was getting before.

P. S. IF there is anything I can offer to help assist this I am game. 3 days of Motoblur and I'm about ready to rip my sack off and throw it at the nearest Verizon store.


----------



## nomad5133

just incase anyone didn't see this

http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/


----------

